# restoring 95 jetta



## wkelly93 (Sep 10, 2004)

i just recently bought a jetta and im shaving the engine bay... the engine has some minor rust on the block and on some of the misc metal piece are rusted. is there any easy way to get rid of the rust without taking everything in the engine apart. just need to clean the rust and prep for paint.
any suggestions?


----------



## wkelly93 (Sep 10, 2004)

please?


----------



## wkelly93 (Sep 10, 2004)

wow this forums alittle slow


----------



## Andromeda451 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: restoring 95 jetta (wkelly93)*

Mr. W,
If it's ferrous rust use Naval Jelly and a wire brush, aluminum corrosion just use a wirebrush. Usualyy to do a decent paintjob removal of the parts and sand/bead blasting is the way to go imho.


----------



## JPX (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: restoring 95 jetta (wkelly93)*

I like to use a brass bristle brush to start. Brass is softer than steel/iron. So it removes light rust easily without gouging the surface. 
This method works particularly well for cadmium plated hardware that has some light pitting/corrosion. Brightens them up nice without removing the cad coating.
If the rust is so bad that you need more aggressive measures, then a steel wire brush along with rust remover (Naval Jelly is a great start) will get things going, but with more mess and work.


----------

